# Moving from UK to Cyprus, Few questions!



## Jen. (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey guys! 

Im Jen, im 24 and just took redunancy after 8years working and wanting a wee change of scenery for a year or so before settling into another career...

Basically im looking to move over to Cyrpus and hopefully do some bar work. Thing is i have no experience atal but starting next week in a pub here to get some sort of bar work experience before moving over...

Im just wondering if anyone could give me a few tips, like how hard is it to get bar work? Is it easy enough renting a place etc? Whats the cost of living like? And where is the best place to look for a job? 

Ill be going over hopefully in september for a few weeks holiday to try scope the place out abit, decide where i want to stay and hopefully find a nice wee pub willing to give me a chance! 

Also is there any particular place thats better for gays and lesbians? Id like to move somewhere that i can still go out in gay bars! 

Oh and also id be moving over myself....

Thanks for any advice  

Jen


----------



## hol2412 (Jun 6, 2009)

Jen. said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Im Jen, im 24 and just took redunancy after 8years working and wanting a wee change of scenery for a year or so before settling into another career...
> 
> ...




Hey Jen

Im 24 as well, just moved to Cyprus. I was working in Dubai but got transferred with my company here....if you need anything add me on msn, ill send you my email in a private msg

Take care x


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

bar work is so hard to find at the moment and the pay is very bad

I don t think you would be able to live on earnings from a bar job as it only pays like 3.50 an hour and even if u do 40 hours a week u won t be able to pay rent and live on that

Think hard before you make the move .......


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The only way you can survive on bar work pay is if you share a room with someone (usually above the bar) and get fed at work. Anything else is not feasible.


----------



## bobc (Jun 18, 2009)

Veronica said:


> The only way you can survive on bar work pay is if you share a room with someone (usually above the bar) and get fed at work. Anything else is not feasible.


Veronica is right , although you may be lucky and get a job in a restaurant ,as my friend did ,where the tips are a minimum of 100 euros a week . The point is , you cannot depend on this happening . 
Bob


----------



## fi.kirk (Aug 3, 2010)

hi jen im moving to limasol which part of cyprus you moving to?


----------



## joeynifnaf (Aug 6, 2010)

been here a yr and still no work my hubby is experienced electrician the job seeking is worse than uk and 24 is too early to retire


----------

